# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Υπολογιστής στο αυτοκίνητο (carputer). Ότι θέλετε να μάθετε

## BEGelectronics

Υπολογιστής στο αυτοκίνητο (carputer). Ότι θέλετε να μάθετε είναι εδώ…


*Φίλοι μου γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος και εδώ από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο φόρουμ σας χαιρετώ.* Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και δουλεύω ηλεκτρολόγος για περίπου 7 χρόνια.

Επειδή συχνά βλέπω σε διάφορα ανάλογα φόρουμ ερωτήσεις για το πώς τοποθετείτε ο υπολογιστής στο αυτοκίνητο εδώ θα σας παρουσιάσω πως γίνετε αυτό με πολλές λεπτομέρειες. Ο πρώτος υπολογιστής που είχα στο αυτοκίνητο ήταν φορητός ενώ τώρα έχω κανονικό desktop. Θα παρουσιάσω το θέμα λεπτομερώς για να σας καλύψω απόλυτα αλλά μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε ότι θέλετε.

*Εισαγωγή*

Πλέον για να τοποθετήσετε έναν υπολογιστή στο αυτοκίνητο είναι πολύ εύκολο. Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξετε είναι οι ανάγκες που θέλετε να σας καλύπτει διότι το σύστημα απαιτεί κάποιο σεβαστό ποσό ανάλογα. Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος που τοποθετεί έναν υπολογιστή στο αυτοκίνητο δεν είναι ούτε ηλεκτρονικά ούτε ηλεκτρικά, είναι οι κατασκευές που γίνονται κυρίως στο ταμπλό και στο πορτμπαγκάζ του αυτοκινήτου. Υπάρχουν εδώ στην Ελλάδα καταστήματα που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος ειδικά εξαρτήματα υπολογιστή για χρήση στο αυτοκίνητο όπως για παράδειγμα τροφοδοτικά ΑΤΧ με τάση λειτουργίας 12V DC ή ακόμα και οθόνες 7’’ με είσοδο VGA κατάλληλες για τους υπολογιστές. Ένα ακόμα μέρος του υπολογιστή είναι και το software όπου και εκεί υπάρχει στο internet πληθώρα από ειδικά προγράμματα για το αυτοκίνητο. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε προγράμματα media players, navigation, τηλέφωνα, διάγνωση αυτοκινήτου και άλλα που θα τα αναφέρω στα επόμενα post.

Ελπίζω να βρείτε ενδιαφέρον το θέμα που άνοιξα και περιμένω τις απόψεις σας.

**Στο επόμενο post θα περιγράψω την κεντρική μονάδα του υπολογιστή.

----------


## fireball

Μπορείτε να δείτε και πολλές κατασκευές στο www.carputermania.gr.

Σημείωση: Η παραπάνω διεύθυνση είναι forum με ιδιοκατασκευές και συζητήσεις πάνω στα car pc και όχι κατάστημα.

----------


## ganagnost02

Και αυτός έχει κάποιες κατασκευές καλές

www.incarpc.gr

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

δες λιγο εδω την κατασκευη μου να παρεις ιδεες........ :Cool:

----------


## herctrap

που εδω?

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

http://www.carputermania.gr/forum/sh...i-Matrix-Carpc


εδω να παρεις μια ιδεα,ειναι δικια μου κατασκευη στο αυτοκινητο μου.

----------


## makis.civ

φίλε Νίκο, αναρωτιέμαι άν αξίζει τον κόπο, την ταλαιπωρία, το χρόνο, τη ζημιά (που πιθανόν να κάνεις στο αυτοκίνητο), σε σχέση με τη χρήση.
internet στο desktop, laptop, κινητό, ακόμα και στο αυτοκίνητο????? λίγο υπερβολικό δεν είναι???

----------


## Nemmesis

γουστα ειναι αυτα... και εγω αυτο τον καιρο και ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα παιδευομαι...

----------


## navar

*BEGelectronics* 
περιμένουμε λοιπόν και την δικιά σου ανάλυση επι του θέματος , μιας και είναι και για μένα ένα απο τα επόμενα project που θα πιαστώ μόλις τελειώσω τα προηγούμενα 100 που έχω αρχίσει αλλα δεν έχω αξιωθεί να τελειώσω !

*Nikos Anagnostou
*φίλε έγινε πολύ ωραίο ! η όλη κατασκευή έγινε πανέμορφη !

και ένα πρόβλημα για δυνατούς λύτες !

στο παρακάτω αυτόκίνητο ->
http://img171.imageshack.us/f/dirtydashfw3.jpg/
http://img391.imageshack.us/f/dsc038...36shklol1.jpg/
BMW e36 318ti compact πού στον κόρακα να βάλουμε την οθόνη ?
μιας και δεν υπάρχει χώρος !
επίσης θέλω να γίνει κατασκευή σοβαρή και όχι να έχω την οθόνη χύμα , θέλω κατα κάποιον τρόπο να ενσωματωθεί στον πίνακα ελέγχου (dashboard ) του αυτοκινήτου !

----------


## TSAKALI

http://cgi.ebay.de/7-In-Dash-Auto-TF...item43a51d7852

----------


## navar

> http://cgi.ebay.de/7-In-Dash-Auto-TF...item43a51d7852



 1) δεν στέλνει ελλάδα !
2) Σάββααααααααααα τί τα πέρασες τα ευρώ ? στραγάλια ????

----------


## TSAKALI

1) δεν ειναι στο χερι του (θα στειλει, θα πει και ενα τραγουδι)
2) δεν ανεφερες πουθενα για κοστολογιο, σιγουρα θα πουλιεται και πιο φθηνα

----------


## navar

> 1) δεν ειναι στο χερι του (θα στειλει, θα πει και ενα τραγουδι)
> 2) δεν ανεφερες πουθενα για κοστολογιο, σιγουρα θα πουλιεται και πιο φθηνα



 1) + 2) μου την σπάει που έχεις έτοιμη απάντηση ! :P :P

----------


## TSAKALI

Κωστα ,για να λεμε την αληθεια, ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη η τιμη, και επειδη και εγω
σκεφτομαι να εγκαταστησω υπολογιστη στο αυτοκινητο , σκεφτηκα να στηριξω
την οθονη μπροστα απο τον καθρεπτη , σαν ανακλινομενη , τι σου λεει σαν ιδεα ?
αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να βρω οθονη ,  και μετα..χρονο .

----------


## navar

Σάββα και εγώ ψήνομαι αμα βρώ χρόνο !!!
εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι για μια απλή πολυεστερική κατασκευούλα για να μπεί σε θέση που δεν θα ενοχλεί !
άλλωστε παμφτηνος είναι ο πολυστέρας !

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

> φίλε Νίκο, αναρωτιέμαι άν αξίζει τον κόπο, την ταλαιπωρία, το χρόνο, τη ζημιά (που πιθανόν να κάνεις στο αυτοκίνητο), σε σχέση με τη χρήση.
> internet στο desktop, laptop, κινητό, ακόμα και στο αυτοκίνητο????? λίγο υπερβολικό δεν είναι???



λοιταξε εγω στο αμαξι με εχει βολεψει παρα πολλυ ασε που το εχω συνηθησει και δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα αλλα με βοηθα οπως οχι πια 20-30 cd με τραγουδια ,destinator 7 με χαρτες 2010 , obdii  ,για βλαβες πριν το συνεργειο , βτ, τηλεοραση εαν θες και πολλα αλλα .Τωρα η ζημια δεν ειναι τιποτα γιατι θα βρεις τα παντα μεσα στο φορουμ που θες,και η χρηση καθεμερινη δεν το συζηταω.

----------


## finos

εκλισε το http://www.carputermania.gr/ ;

----------


## Gaou

πάντως παιδια στο Mp3car που ηταν και ολοι οι πρωτοποροι λενε και συμφωνω και εγώ ότι πλέον δεν συμφερει τετοιου ειδους συστημα αλλα ένα καλό ταμπλετ . όταν ειχαν ξεκινήσει αυτοι δεν παιζαν καθόλου ταμπλετ και αυτος ηταν ο λόγος που καταφευγαν σε αυτες τις λύσεις. εγώ το ξεκινησα το 10 και έκανα υπολογιστη επειδή ειχα mini-itx επεξεργαστη και επισης ηθελα να έχω μουλτιτασκιν...!

----------


## xsterg

ετσι ειναι. πλεον ολοι οι σοβαροι κατασκευαστες βαζουν ταμπλετ. τι να κανεις τον υπολογιστη που και αργος ειναι και αρκετο ρευμα θελει και χωρο πιανει και εχει προβληματα υπερθερμανσης.

----------


## Gaou

κοιταξε ουτε αργός ειναι ουτε καταναλώσεις έχει . απλα αυτα που παρέχει ειναι αχρειαστα στους περισσότερους . εμενα ο επεξεργαστης einai sta  35w και ειναι πάρα πολύ παλιος . τώρα εκει στο Mp3car εβλεπα κατι συστηματα ι7 με κατι καταναλώσεις απιστευτα μικρες και μου τρέχαν τα σάλια . 

οι ταμπλέτες ομως καλύπτουν τους περισσότερους χρήστες. εγώ ηθελα να έχω δυο οθονες μια για εμενα και μια για τα παιδιά οποτε δεν επεζε κανενα ταμπλετ και αν επερνα ξεχωριστα θα πήγαινε ο κουκος αηδόνι. το τροφοδοτικο μου εμενα ειναι 160w και απο αυτο ετρεχα δυο δισκους ( ssd+hdd) μια tft 7" kai mia 15.4" και παρα πολλες συσκευες . 

οι κατασκευαστες κάνουν τσιγκουνιες . πηρε αμαξι ο πατερας μου απο τους μισητους μου και του έχουν βάλει ένα Πραγμα το οποιο μου θυμιζει συσκευή windows ce. απλα για τον μεσο χρήστη ειναι καλύτερο πιο ευκολο και πιο οικονομικο το ταμπλετ.

το δε ελληνικο φορα ποτε δεν επιασε ουσιαστικά και εγώ το 2010 που το εψαχνα ηταν ηδη ανενεργο.

----------


## Dbnn

Εχω τοποθετησει πανω απο 40 carputers, δεν αξιζει ομως πλεον. Οι ταμπλετες κανουν πολλα παραπανω απο τα κοινα carputer που βαζαμε τοτε σε συνδιασμο με μικροτερη καταναλωση ρευματος, καλυτερα interfaces, bluetooth χωρις καλωδια και καρτες pci κλπ και ολα αυτα πολυ πιο οικονομικα. 
Πλεον κανω μονο πολυεστερικες θηκες για τις ταμπλετες στα ταμπλω.

----------


## navar

> Πλεον κανω μονο πολυεστερικες θηκες για τις ταμπλετες στα ταμπλω.



Αρχίζω να σαγαπάω εσένα !!!!
πρέπει να πιούμε κανα καφέ βρε παιδάκι μου !

----------

